# Amazing Earnings!



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

I've been out less than 11 hours and was able to do this!

$62.05 (my payout, oh, plus $10, but it cost me about $12 bucks to drive to the city to work, mmm, something ain't right)

Not bad...if you live in Angola or Haiti.

Whoa is me.

[Update:] I finished the night/morning with $72.05. About 12.5 hours. Minus expenses of course. I was able to afford a gallon of milk though. Tonight - I go for cereal!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

I see a yacht in your future!!! Lol


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I see a yacht in your future!!! Lol


Hey, yacht ride-sharing. Anyone got Travis' phone number?


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

You forgot to add the MLM market you share with your customers.
Want me to un-ignore whats-his-name so you two can talk big money? lol


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

If I drove Uber/Lyft, I would sell Mary Kay and Avon, brownies (stoners) and breakfast tacos (drunks)!!!! Lol


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

TX RIDES .. please stop by Austin Java this week and grab a grande white mocha for me?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Emmes said:


> You forgot to add the MLM market you share with your customers.
> Want me to un-ignore whats-his-name so you two can talk big money? lol


Yea, that's what I need to get into. It amazes me how many fall for that crap. 'Wanna get rich?' 'Gimme some money and I'll show you how.' No thanks.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Or like Uber; "wanna get rich quick? Lease this car, AND pay our 25% vig" lol!!!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Or like Uber; "wanna get rich quick? Lease this car, AND pay our 25% vig" lol!!!


Hehe, do I detect disgruntledness. Dear Leader will have none of that. You'll be sent to the Uber Farm for 'reconditioning.'


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

share ur success techniques @drivER j i need to learn ur style


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> share ur success techniques @drivER j i need to learn ur style


Don't really like giving out my secrets, but...Come to my market, turn your phone on and wait...and wait...and wait...

I'll be selling a course for only $2,495 soon. There's tips for shaving on your taxes, I'll share one. Earn less than you spend in 'Uber' expenses. There's many more.


----------



## Uberdooper (Aug 19, 2014)

If someone think the Travis is the American duplicate of this fellow . Raise your hands ..!


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

I can only picture Keanu Reaves saying, "Whoa is me."


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Uberdooper said:


> If someone think the Travis is the American duplicate of this fellow . Raise your hands ..!
> 
> View attachment 1492


I like

Travis, like 90% of that worthless state, is a ****ing commie.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> [Update:] I finished the night/morning with $72.05. About 12.5 hours. Minus expenses of course. I was able to afford a gallon of milk though. Tonight - I go for cereal!


Well, La Dee FRICKIN DA!!! You'll be eating POP TARTS before long!!! Better pace yourself!!!!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Well, La Dee FRICKIN DA!!! You'll be eating POP TARTS before long!!! Better pace yourself!!!!


Don't wanna get all Beverly Hills too quickly. Generic cereal and Ramen noodles for now. I'm buying the noodles on Thursday.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Stick to the square packs, don't go getting too uppity, buying Ramen Bowls!!! Gonna need to buy that Beemer and double up on those $10 drunk transfers to earn that !


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Holy crappie ... just realized I liked every post in this thread!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Stick to the square packs, don't go getting too uppity, buying Ramen Bowls!!! Gonna need to buy that Beemer and double up on those $10 drunk transfers to earn that !


Already got a 'beemer.' Hope to get batteries for it next week. Oh, you mean the car. Also, don't need the Ramen Bowls. Used to get them so I've already got a set of bowls for guests.

Seriously, I just had a dude from SF. He was asking me about Uber here, and I tell people it's fairly new and just taking off. He asked if I was making good money. I said, 'Well, I was out about 12.5 hrs. last night and made $72.05, before expenses. The look on his face was priceless. Worth more than $72.05 even. I dropped him off and he asked if he could text me direct and request the ride when I got there. I said sure. He also told me I need a Prius, that my car was a gas-guzzler. Uh, yea! Felt like saying, 'No, I need a hamburger, but a Prius would be nice.'


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

No take backs


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Already got a 'beemer.' Hope to get batteries for it next week. Oh, you mean the car. Also, don't need the Ramen Bowls. Used to get them so I've already got a set of bowls for guests.
> 
> Seriously, I just had a dude from SF. He was asking me about Uber here, and I tell people it's fairly new and just taking off. He asked if I was making good money. I said, 'Well, I was out about 12.5 hrs. last night and made $72.05, before expenses. The look on his face was priceless. Worth more than $72.05 even. I dropped him off and he asked if he could text me direct and request the ride when I got there. I said sure. He also told me I need a Prius, that my car was a gas-guzzler. Uh, yea! Felt like saying, 'No, I need a hamburger, but a Prius would be nice.'


Nice ... Instead of throwing you a couple bucks he insults your choice of vehicle and recommends you spend more to drive a death trap.

What an asshole.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Holy crappie ... just realized I liked every post in this thread!


So it was accidental? Drats! I was quite sure it was the witty repartee!!!


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> So it was accidental? Drats! I was quite sure it was the witty repartee!!!


Could be  just didn't realize it until I looked lol!


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Don't really like giving out my secrets, but...Come to my market, turn your phone on and wait...and wait...and wait...
> 
> I'll be selling a course for only $2,495 soon. There's tips for shaving on your taxes, I'll share one. Earn less than you spend in 'Uber' expenses. There's many more.


darn dude why does it have to be so freaking expensive
now ur gonna make me spend my only life savings to buy ur unique golden book
when will it be out u greedy snail???


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> darn dude why does it have to be so freaking expensive
> now ur gonna make me spend my only life savings to buy ur unique golden book
> when will it be out u greedy snail???


I'm offering a special for Uber Goobers. Only $2,490, if you sign up for my FREE electronic, digital, cyber, Internet newsletter. It's all online. It's $24.95/monthly, plus shipping and handling (only $12.95!).


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I've been out less than 11 hours and was able to do this!
> 
> $62.05 (my payout, oh, plus $10, but it cost me about $12 bucks to drive to the city to work, mmm, something ain't right)
> 
> ...


Pft....yer over paid.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Pft....yer over paid.


We all make 1500$ / week tax-free ... he's just being modest. I love the tip being included in my uberx fare.

Without it I would only make $1300/week!


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> We all make 1500$ / week tax-free ... he's just being modest. I love the tip being included in my uberx fare.
> 
> Without it I would only make $1300/week!


Some one skimming off yer fares!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Pft....yer over paid.


Shhhh, Uber is listening. 'Over Paid' triggers their 'cut fare' filter.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> We all make 1500$ / week tax-free ... he's just being modest. I love the tip being included in my uberx fare.
> 
> Without it I would only make $1300/week!


Mine will be tax-free because I won't have any money to pay any taxes. If I explain the situation I'm sure they'll understand.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

It looks like many drivers took the night off tonight and maybe doing a little drinking.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> It looks like many drivers took the night off tonight and maybe doing a little drinking.


Rum n coke here


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> We all make 1500$ / week tax-free ... he's just being modest. I love the tip being included in my uberx fare.
> 
> Without it I would only make $1300/week!


If the going gets rough:
I heard you could sign up for Uber's Work/Life Balance & Mental Well Being "Tel-a-Nerd" plan for the low,low price of $19.95/wk


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> If the going gets rough:
> I heard you could sign up for Uber's Work/Life Balance & Mental Well Being "Tel-a-Nerd" plan for the low,low price of $19.95/wk


I'm in! If it's Uber it's gotta be good.


----------

